# Wireless NIC is missing



## yushang (May 5, 2020)

Hi dear all,
I’m running FreeBSD 12.1 Live CD on a laptop equiped with an Intel AC 8260 wireless NIC, but ifconfig does not list it. From the dmesg I foud following messages:
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260> mem 0xf1400000 – 0xf1401fff at device 0.0 on pci2
iwm0: hw rev 0x200, fw ver 22.361476.0, address 00:c2:c6:c5:5a:df
How does this happen? Many thanks!!!


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

Handbook: 31.3.2. Quick Start


----------



## yushang (May 6, 2020)

Thanks. I've found the solution : `ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwm0`


----------

